# Should i buy this GSD puppy ? (4-5 weeks old)



## chiggah (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm not sure where to post this, but mods feel free to move this thread if im in the wrong subforum

I went to see these pups earlier today. Just briefly spoke with the 2 brothers (14 year old and older brother). They need to sell these puppies because their mother is sick and need to fly to Australia in 2 days. I asked when did they buy the pups, they replied "last week". So they had the 2 pups for a week and have to sell now. Does this seem fishy or ?

The 2 brothers aren't breeders by the way. And are pups allowed to be sold when they're aged 4-5 weeks ? I thought the minimum was 8 weeks ?

I am also concerned that these are not genuine GSD puppies since i can't really tell as they are too little and not grown.

This is the listing. Please advice if i need to check anything. I am just afraid these are stolen puppies.

Pure bred German shepherd puppy | Trade Me

"Hi I have 2 gorgeous purebred German shepherd 1 male and 1female they were born on 22/7/2013 
MUm is purebred 
Father is purebred 
Selling them because I have to leave in 3 days to Australia and I don't have any family here so I need to sell them to good family that will take care of my puppies 
Pic coming soon of the girl. "


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Run, fast.


----------



## chiggah (Aug 15, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Run, fast.


Can you please elaborate why so i need to know what i should look for in the future ?

Just conversing with the 2 brothers, they seem genuine but really to tell due to concerns of my original post. So just thought i'd ask a second opinion from you folks


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Price is a little steep for what they are "offering". I wouldn't pay more than $250.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I would wonder who gave them 2-3 week old puppies to begin with. Where is mom? Where is dad? Why is a teen here with no family and sick mom in another country? I would take them for free, sure...pay for them? Nope.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No way would I do it. 

Firstly, they are far too young to be rehomed. If they did get them from a breeder then the breeder gave them a 3-4 week old puppy and that's downright wrong, not to mention two puppies from the same litter. No way would a reputable breeder do that on either count is there any paperwork at all on the parents or puppies? Vet checks? At minimum you're going to have to pay for a vet visit and first shots and probably deworming. 

The fact they're stating from the day they bought the puppies not even two weeks later there is now an emergency trip to Australia? Completely fishy

If the price is firm on those puppies then take that $800 and either go to a shelter or rescue and get a dog from them. You'll spend less than half that price and they'll come with being spayed/neutered, heartworm tests, vaccinations, health check, microchip, and probably local license if not more. If you really want a puppy, it's not uncommon for young puppies to be dropped off and while they might not have one right away you should be able to be put on a list for notification is any do come available. 

Or save a little more and spend $1000 - $2000 for a well-bred dog from a reputable breeder.


----------



## chiggah (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah to be honest i wouldnt mind one from a shelter but just afraid it might be hard to train

This was my other option apart from shelter; Would a 8-12 months GSD be suitable if someone wants to let go of theirs due to a split marriage / personal health concerns ? I was browsing listings and saw these kinds pop up


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My first dog was an 8 year old cocker spaniel from the local humane society. He came with hearing issues that were progressive to the point that within a year he was deaf, I worked from day one with teaching him hand signals for obedience so when it came time we would still be able to communicate and he picked it up extremely fast. He bonded to me right from the start, ran right into my lap at the initial meeting and wouldn't leave. He was my constant shadow for the 3 years we got to spend together and I miss him dearly. When I left for work he would literally sleep in front of the door without moving for the entire time so he wouldn't miss when I got home. He did this up until the day I had to put him down due to a severe ear infection we weren't able to treat and he was in pain. Even in pain he was loving and never once was grumpy with me, he was a real trooper.

Shelter dogs, especially those who are over a year old are easily screened through a reputable rescue or shelter. Those who make it up for adoption have been through intensive scrutiny towards guarding, aggression, trainability, and health issues just to start. What you see is what you get, if a dog can survive in a shelter with little human interaction, food, exercise, etc. and still be happy and up for adoption then you have a pretty steady dog. Not all dogs are perfect, every dog has their quirks and you need to know what you can deal with and what you can't. Just like with a breeder, be very honest with yourself and with the staff and they should be able to match you with a good dog.

Personally I don't have a problem looking at either reputable breeders or rescues, they both can have amazing dogs which will be a good addition to a family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor pups!!!!!!

So you are in New Zealand?? You could offer to take the pups for a short time until they get back and if they have worked out OK - ie healthy, normal pups - then buy one or both...or return them....

See if they really do have a problem that they need to leave the country or if it is a scam....and ask where the pups came from and why the original breeder won't take them back...

Lee


----------

